# Who is to blame for Britain’s knife-crime epidemic?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Who is to blame for Britain's knife-crime epidemic?*
*Telegraph.co.uk - 2 hours ago*
Harry Potter actor, Robert Knox, was the 28th teenager to be stabbed to death this year. People pay their respects for Rob Knox, the latest teenager to have been killed in Briatin's knife-crime epidemic.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Q5-TPR said:


> "Who is to blame for Britain's knife-crime epidemic? Is it the judiciary for holding back on maximum penalties? Is it the fault of the Government? Or does fault ultimately lie with parents for failing to teach a stronger moral code?"
> 
> For the love of God and everything that is Holy! When the hell are these liberal c%&k suckers going to start holding the CRIMINAL responsible! I am so sick and tired of the blame being placed on someone else! Be it police pursuits, guns, and now knives. I have been carrying a handgun now for most of my adult life, a knife since as young as I can remember (Boy Scouts), and they have never ever accidentally killed anyone. It is time for the idiots to start placing the blame where the blame should be placed. On the [email protected]#hole! Stop blaming cops for pursuits, guns and knives for murder. GRRRRRRRR. Sorry for the rant. I had a long day today.
> 
> Happy Memorial day everyone. Please take a minute out of you day and thank a Veteran for our freedom.


Very well said, Q5!! As soon as I read the headline, my first response was, "Duh, the criminal!"


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Have the brits banned assault knives yet? I'm sure that will solve all their problems.



> Happy Memorial day everyone. Please take a minute out of you day and thank a Veteran for our freedom.


Thank you, Q, we all appreciate what you are doing over there. We'll see you back safe and sound soon enough!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

+2 Thank you Sir. Be safe.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Could not have said it better Q5. People just don't want to take responsibility for their own actions. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

take away all the guns in Boston and the kids will start stabbing each other. take away the knives and will go back to throwing rocks.


----------

